# iPad Magazine Crushes



## Cuechick (Oct 28, 2008)

I did a  post today on some of my favorite magazines that I read on my iPad. With the exception of "Jamie" which is not yet available on it but I am hoping. You may notice I have a real affinity for British magazines but I usually buy them one at time. I actually subscribe to Country Living US, House Beautiful and Saveur all via the Zinio app. I am also giving away a subscription to a very cool mag, UPPERCASE, not ava on iPad... only one day left to enter!

Which mags do you read on your iPad?


----------



## The Hooded Claw (Oct 12, 2009)

I use the Zinio app to read National Geographic and Smithsonian, and am especially happy with NG, which I hadn't read for many years! These were my comments:

http://www.kboards.com/index.php/topic,49859.0.html


----------



## Cuechick (Oct 28, 2008)

For me, the Ipad is to magazines what the Kindle is to books... a revelation. It has other uses of course but this is by far my favorite.


----------



## pidgeon92 (Oct 27, 2008)

National Geographic
Martha Stewart's Living
Women's Day
Dwell
Chicago Magazine

My husband also reads a Hydroponics magazine that I believe is Australian.


----------



## Cuechick (Oct 28, 2008)

I guess Apple is trying to get a cut of these too.... http://paidcontent.org/article/419-apple-subs-publishers-seek-clarity-ft-concerned-some-sign-up/
I am really starting to hate my favorite tech source...


----------



## Cuechick (Oct 28, 2008)

I have to give Zinio kudos for customer service. I em them, cause one of the mags I subscribe too did not show up in my library. They downloaded it manually for free, leaving me an extra issue in my subscription... how cool is that!


----------



## Emma Midnight (Feb 19, 2011)

You know what would be nice? Getting all the free catalogs that come in the mail delivered to a tablet device instead.


----------



## skyblue (Dec 23, 2009)

Does anyone here read magazines on their iPad via a Nook app?  I'd like to read Prevention Magazine on my iPad, but it's not an option at Amazon.   I don't even own a Nook!


----------



## ayuryogini (Jan 3, 2010)

Sorry, I don't know anything about the Nook app, but I do love Zinio. 
Thanks, Cuechick, for letting us know about it all those months ago. 
I'm sorry I missed the deadline for the giveaway; I'll have to check out those magazines you recommend. 
I think your blog is my absolute favorite (along with the Sartorialist!)


----------



## skyblue (Dec 23, 2009)

ayuryogini said:


> Sorry, I don't know anything about the Nook app, but I do love Zinio.
> Thanks, Cuechick, for letting us know about it all those months ago.
> I'm sorry I missed the deadline for the giveaway; I'll have to check out those magazines you recommend.
> I think your blog is my absolute favorite (along with the Sartorialist!)


Zinio gets mixed reviews. Someone said the site was down and they couldn't read their magazines and that you have to be online to read them.


----------



## pidgeon92 (Oct 27, 2008)

skyblue said:


> Zinio gets mixed reviews. Someone said the site was down and they couldn't read their magazines and that you have to be online to read them.


If you download them to your iPad, you won't have to worry about their site being down. Once their on your iPad, they stay there unless you remove them.


----------



## skyblue (Dec 23, 2009)

pidgeon92 said:


> If you download them to your iPad, you won't have to worry about their site being down. Once their on your iPad, they stay there unless you remove them.


Thank you, pidgeon!  Do you have Zinio?


----------



## pidgeon92 (Oct 27, 2008)

Yes, indeedy. I get Chicago Magazine, National Geographic, Martha Stewart and Woman's Day, all on my iPad.  I keep hoping they'll add _People_.


----------



## skyblue (Dec 23, 2009)

Thanks, *pidgeon*! I think it makes great sense to read magazines on the iPad. I wish they would have a greater selection.


----------



## skyblue (Dec 23, 2009)

I decided to download Zinio and check out the magazines.  I tried to set up an account, but it says parts of it are unavailable and try back later.  I am discouraged.


----------

